# alsea1



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, I do not have a name for my little operation. It is a hobby at best with the ability to provide the family with meat. Most of the time. LOL

I turned 50 this year and am just glad to still be healthy enough to do the things I want to do.

My husband is quite tolerant of my hobby and is willing to help out when nec. with building stuff for me.  

When he helps with the day to day chores I usually get an email about the misdeeds of this goat or that goat. LOL

He does enjoy the goat milk and is adept at taking on the morning milking. This really helps when you have a day job you gotta get to.


I raise a generic strain of meat rabbits. I sell off my surplus rabbits to a lady that sells to the feeder market.  It pays for the rabbit feed.

I have five American Black Belly sheep and one Katahdin ewe sheep.  

I have three goats. One Boer doe and a Boer Buck and a Nubian doe.  I am pretty sure my Boer doe is expecting in the next few weeks.  Not sure about the Nubian.

Southern and Straw are making a good argument for the Kiko breed. I'm thinking about introducing that as my next choice in goat bucks. I do care about my Lil Eon but sometimes change is a must. 

I have two grade mares I keep on my friends property.  They are a true waste of resources lol, but I just cannot sell them. Literally. No one will pay what a good horse is worth these days. So I guess I must keep them.  

We got into this hobby farm because I enjoy puttering with the animals and it also decreases the property tax on our place.  

At this point it certainly is not going to pencil out. LOL. 

My place is a work in process.  

Just when I think I have it covered something comes up. lol

The other animals on the place consist of an old beagle and a young yellow lab and a cat.

I am very interested in the process of culling for a more natural parasite resistant animal and in trying use more natural methods such as herbs for treating the everyday things such as wounds, conditions and parasites.  

I don't have a problem using chemical means if I must when nec.

I live in Oregon near the coast. Our climate is pretty wet and warm. We get some cold weather, however it is a climate that really is quite hospitable to things that make farm animals sick and miserable.  Like wet feet for months at a time. 

Nothing much going on today though. The animals are all good, except me. I have caught my husbands cold and cannot talk. Thankfully I am feeling up to cleaning the horse stalls.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome to journally   Looking forward to reading your journal!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome to journaling!  I can't wait to read your future posts.   

I'm right there with you on the Kiko thing!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 17, 2013)

I was hoping you would start a journal. I really like your sheep. (and I'm not really a sheep person)

Kikos? You're both on the right track!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2013)

so glad you started a journal. Looking forward to hearing about your farming adventures!
Your sheep are amazing!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you guys. 
The sheep are pretty nice to look at.  
My only complaint about them is that they do take much more time to reach butcher weight. They are a much smaller carcass as well.
On the up side, they take very little care, have easy birthing and appear to be fairly parasite resistant. 

Contrary to what my first thoughts were, they are indeed just as destructive as my goats and horses can be in regards to the things you build for their area's.  Its almost like they try to see if it can be demolished bits at a time. Ugh.

I thought that maybe the katahdin had been bred, but the ram was acting like she was in season the other day.  So that means I don't have a lamb by Jimbo the katahdin.  Oh well.  Guess we will see what Black belly crossed on katahdin will look like.

We are having a nice day today. No rain and it is fairly warm. Such a waste as I have this darn cold.  My husband keeps telling me to settle down and take it easy.  I know he is right and I should lay low as I have to go to work this week.  So guess I will just do the most important stuff.  Horse stalls really need done.  And sheep paddock needs raked.  That shouldn't tax me too much.

I am looking forward to trying out some gardening this year.  I have plenty of fertilizer. LOL  With food prices going up the way they are it seems silly not to do it.  
I am cautious about overusing our well, so will be experimenting with using stuff that helps conserve water and use it sparingly. Yet still water plants adequately.  If you guys are gardeners I don't mind suggestions at all.

I'm thinking about using pots and things of that nature. We have tons of huge slugs and I am not wanting to use slug and snail stuff because of the dogs. I imagine Spud would eat it up and then need to go to the vet. 

Hay is going to be a major concern for me this year.  Trying to buy enough and afford it.  How about the rest of you. Are you worried about hay supply and its affordability.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just got done working on the hay manger repairs. Its us against them I think. LOL
Anyway they had broken the rails loose and were crawling inside to lay on the nice soft hay. Well, I just cannot handle this cause I know that they just casually deposit poops whenever and where ever.
So I put set screws to hold the rails where I decided. Lets see how long it takes em to outsmart me. 

I still have to rebuilt the other side. Seems the ram wedged his fat head in there and then just pulled back and took the side out with him. For the time being I have some two by fours wired on there to resemble a side and hold the hay in. So far its working as is. Not the nice finished look we had when my husband got it finished.

As for the goats. Eon has figured out how to open his stall. Now I am going to have to use some baling twine to tie it closed until I rig up a cotter pin for the latch.  Hope he can't undo knots. Or think of chewing it to bits.  

It is three twenty two and the goats think its feeding time.  They are out there hollering.  

Mouth is looking quite cumbersome these days and I can outrun her to the barn.  I am hoping that she has her kids smooth with no issues. Her last set of twins did not go so well. They came out fine but the doe baby died within a day. Not sure if I killed it with my attempts to help it or what.  I just remember it being horrible.  Her buck baby did very well. I named him Chester. He grew up to be a very nice little buck.  I sold him last year.  The price was not good, but ow well.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 18, 2013)

Got home from work today. Went out to do chores.
Found that the sheep had destroyed the hay rack again.  Apparently we are underestimating their ability to destroy stuff. My husband pointed out that the ram has made the shelter out of whack via his ramming. So we have decided to stake it down.
I had no idea it was going to be so difficult trying to design stuff they cannot ruin. LOL.  
I am glad I had the forsight to put up hot wire so they cannot ruin the fence. 

Well, I better get off here and go put the goats up. Was gonna leave em out then I read Bridges post about losing her boer triplets. So I've decided to put em in.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe your sheep are just that kind of breed...a little wilder than some, but very beautiful!  I'm curious how the cross with a Katahdin will look?

And wishing you healthy babies...stressfree!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 18, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Well, I better get off here and go put the goats up. Was gonna leave em out then I read Bridges post about losing her boer triplets. So I've decided to put em in.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Remember how I said that my ram had never shown any aggressive action towards me.  Well, lol never say never. Especially when an animal is concerned.
I was putting feed out for them and I heard this thump thump thump from behind me. I turned around and was shocked to see the ram standing there all puffed out looking at me. He wasn't too close so I was not to alarmed. Of course I should be I guess.  So I moved off to continue what I was doing and pretty soon he jumps towards me again this time moving his head like some kinda pre lets fight thing. So now I realize whats going on and I bellered at him and moved towards him. He did give way.  But now I guess I gotta keep track of him from now on.
What would bring on this sudden change in him I wonder.

Thats the excitement of the day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)

How old is your ram?  Our first ram didn't get bad until he was 3 years old...second one started at age one and a half.  

Never turn your back on him and stay safe!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think he is around four or five. I wrote it down somewhere. 
Yes, I will have to be careful. 
Eon is slowly getting a bit on the obnoxious side as well. I have not taken him to seriously though because he is not that big.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 19, 2013)

A mean ram or buck is never a good thing. I think he'll need a little correction soon but hopefully he'll chill.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was thinking about a cattle prod. I would only use it if nec. to stop a charge.  
I don't want to make them mean, but just understand to leave me be.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 20, 2013)

Nope. I agree, if he becomes and issues then a cattle prod is a good choice. He will learn after a time or two.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 20, 2013)

We tried a cattle prod once and the ram learned that if we had it don't mess with us, but if we didn't have it, we were fair game. Got rid of that ram.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 20, 2013)

Be really careful Alsea! Are all your ewes bred? Maybe one or some are in heat. I think they get more aggressive like that when the ewes are in heat.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think that there is a couple that are in heat. 
So with any luck it will get taken care of.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a buck once that you couldn't go in his pen without a big stick.  I wolloped him across the head a few times.  He was delicious.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, so far he is lucky that its hard to find this breed for sale. Otherwise I just might get a younger ram to replace him with.
I will keep my eyes open though. One never knows.

Weather report for here by the way. I will be putting water wings on the animals. LOL

Oh and apparently I am now running a rabbit service for loney girl rabbits. Got a fella bringing his does over sat. And sold a bred doe with raggy attitude.
Wont be sad to see her go. LOL


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, I got an email at work. Echo the horse had a swollen eye.
So home I went. Yup. Eye was not looking good. So had the vet out.  191.00 bucks later and two meds to put in eye every four hours with a recheck on monday.  More money.  She has an ulcer on the cornea.  Whew. so much for getting ahead.

And to top it off it is pouring rain.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got back from the barn. I think my ol Mare may be trying to colic. Not sure. But she did not eat her hay. Only pooped once since three thirty or so. 
I'm a bit worried. Have a call in to the vet. This is just worrysome.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I HATE colic..... Hope all is well with the mare. Keep us posted.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Echo appear fine this morning. whew
I guess she just did not feel good and it passed.
Her eye is much better as well.  
I was pretty worried about her.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope her eye continues to improve! Glad no colic that is no fun! Too bad u are so far I saw a cl ad for some Barbados sheep not too far from me.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes. Colic puts the fear in horse owners. It is horrid.

I have noticed that there seem to be more of this breed towards the midwest and eastern states.

The cost of shipping is more than most of us little hobby folks can manage.  

I may trip around cl later just to see whats out there.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad she didn't colic!  It's a pain for sure, Dan did when I first got him, I thought he was going to die.  I practically slept out there with him and missed my final exams to stay with him.  (I got to take them later.)  The vet came out and pumped mineral oil into him.  He got better and is now a fat and happy pasture ornament.   I hope her eye gets better soon!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, nothing much to report.
My goat is still waddling around slower and slower. 
My skinny minny nubian is gaining weight and looking better. 
My old dog Skidder is presenting a problem. I found a blood spot on the floor and asked my husband Jerrod if he had any fish blood on him. He says no. So I check the dog and couldn't see a wound. Then I put a kleenex on his sheath and sure enough. Thats where it had come from.
So there goes a good chunk of cash. Going to have to take him in and find out whats wrong with him asap. LOL  Its only money.  
My son and his fiance were out today.  Both dogs were really good with the little kids. I was proud of them for not biting.
One kid tried to get shocked on the fence. One of these day's he will get it good. LOL
I sold two rabbits this week. Folks wanting to start their own herd.  Only charged em 12 bucks.  I am a lousy business person. lol
The horses eye responded well to her meds and she is better now. No more colic symtoms. Thank heavens.
I see its time to wrestle one of the ewes though. She was limping today. Better get hoof med on quick before it gets worse.  
Always something isn't it. heehee


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Today is the end of another weekend. Man I wish it was the other way around. Work two days and five days off. LOL wouldn't that be great.  
Don't get me wrong. I'm lucky in that my job is easy. I get paid an okay amount. Would love more, but hey. And the people are fine. But I sure wish I spent more time at home. Anywho

I have enlisted my husband to help me rebuild the hay manger for the sheep.  As I mentioned in earlier posts it seems that we need to rethink sheep structures.  They apparently need to be built to stand serious abuse.  And I thought horses were hard on things.

The old dog is a bit worse in symptoms. He does not act like he is in pain though. So I'm thinking he may have some kind of tumor or cancer.  He is old and arthrhitic and sometimes acts pretty senile. But other than that he gets around okay.  We are torn as to what to do.  The sensible thing is to have him put down.  We are not in a position to put alot of money into vet fee's for him. This sounds awful. But its the truth. Most people out here where we live would just take him out and shoot him. But neither my husband or I can do this. I can dispatch rabbits, sheep and goats no problem. But I cannot do this to our dogs.  

My goat Mouth is getting bigger and slower. I am just hoping and praying that she goes thru the birthing process smoothly as I have no exp. with assisting.  
Some of the posts I read regarding births gone wrong are scary to say the least.  

I have all but one rabbit rebred.  So I should have another mob up soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

Ditto on the need for more weekend, less work week.

Sorry about your dog.  Sounds like you are making a good, albeit hard, decision.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2013)

This morning got going with the addition of three lil baby goats. My Boer doe kidded around five am or so.  My husband woke me up and said there was something going on outside. 
So we went out to what it was. 
Luckily I had cleaned her stall last night so the kids were born into a decent stall.
I got the navels dipped. Made sure each one had some breakfast.  They sure are wobbly.
So far Mouth is a good mom. Lets the kids nurse. She is a bit clumsy though and did step on ones little leg. It let out a good squall.
Hopefully I have enough bedding that she wont hurt them.
Other than that life here on the Alsea place is trudging along.  
:/


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 16, 2013)

So far everything seems to be going well with Mouths kids.  The two boys are bigger than the girl. 
I have decided that I am going to keep the doeling and put the boys in the freezer.  So that means Eon must go down the road.
Goldie has only two more days of pen g shots. I sure hate giving her a shot every day. She does okay with it though.  I also wormed her with Ivermectin.  Her breathing is getting back to more normal.  I'm wondering if she didnt have nasal bots. None of the other goats are having colds or anything.  
I am hoping that my attempts at helping her have not harmed the baby is she is pregnant.  She seems a bit wider now, but that could be the extra feed she is getting.
I wormed Mouth on Monday.  Everything I have read says to do this after kidding.  She appears to be putting out enough milk.  She loves the alf. pellets.  The other goats won't eat them.  I would use alf, hay, but it is so damp here a bale would get crappy before I could use it all.  So pellets it must be.
I have five rabbits due to kindle in the next two weeks.  I'm hoping for some nice big litters.
I am thinking about bringing in some new blood. I have mutt rabbits, but am considering phasing to New Zealand purebreds.  I really need to get excep. rate of gain weights.  
Today is rabbit barn cleaning day and the weather is ugly rain.  
The sheep are doing well.  It looks like maybe Ewe one is in heat.  Let us hope so. And that it gets taken care of. 
If Ewe two does not produce she will have to be replaced. I am considering a Katahdin replacement. 
I need to trade ewe three soon. My ram is her father. So I really do not want her breeding with him.
Well, its time for me to get out there and access the day.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

Goats can be so fussy.  Ours wouldn't touch alfalfa for awhile either and then one day decided it was wonderful stuff.  Glad your Goldie is doing better.  The whole worm then after kidding thing isn't really necessary though, for what its worth.  We do a lot of testing here and haven't had to worm one yet.  It is a time when they are more prone to a bloom but they don't all have it happen.  I bet my vet would have had me worm her too though with what she had going on.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't have alot of area for the animals to live on, so rotating ground is all but impossible.   So I pretty much figure worm infestation is inevitable.  I keep the place picked up and as clean as I can.  
LOL, bless his heart Spud tries to help out too.  It grosses me out but he loves goat and sheep poop. Ugh.  I get after him, but he sneaks it.  Dogs.  Yikes.

I have not wormed the sheep yet.  They appear to be healthy enough.  I may take a sample in for testing just to see.  The wormer for sheep is so spendy I don't want to use if I don't have to.  Not to mention wresting with them to get it in them.

I pretty much figured pneamonia was not Goldies problem.  I thought maybe some kind of upper resp. issue.   She never lost appetite, or weight.  She was normal active.  So I got to thinking nasal bots.  She was already on pen g , so even though I loath sticking her I thought I should stick with the treatment.  Besides the nasal bots may have caused an infection in her nasal passages.  So we will see.
I would love to be able to have the vet out to confirm my diagnosis, but the dogs took up all the vet budget this month.  

But all seems to be going in right direction.  So lucked out again.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, Goldie Update
She is looking good and eats like a horse.  She is active, alert and normal.  Except that darn loud breating. 
The ivermectin and pen g did nothing.  Although we are both glad the shots are over. Gave her the whole five day regimen.
I think I will just leave well enough alone for now.  

I think my katahdin ewe is beginning to form a bag.  I'm hoping I am not seeing things. LOL  I am hoping for a ram baby.  Freezer camp boy.  

The rain is back with a vengence.  I heard something today about another cool, wet spring.  Where the hell is that global warming. I wouldn't mind if it hit here for a bit.

The boer triplets are doing good.  Today while I cleaned their stall I put them out in the hot wire fence.  Every once in awhile I would here one yell.  With any luck they will train themselves quickly.

I have three litters of bunnies so far.  Two left to go.  Then in a few weeks one more.

My husband fixed braised rabbit tonight.  Talk about good.  Looking forward to having that in my lunch tommorow.

Got the deposit sent off for our new buck.  If Ean does not sell this week we will head to the livestock auction.  That will help take some of the sting outa buying the new buck.

well, off for ice cream


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 20, 2013)

Glad she is looking better and doing good. Wonder what that breathing is...

Don't hear people say they want a ram often. ha



> Where the hell is that global warming. I wouldn't mind if it hit here for a bit.




I like your new buck. I bet he'll be real nice.

And I want some ice cream now. Dang


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, after some though and deliberation I have decided to have my husband create a animal hauling trailer with our little flatbed trailer.
The crew is going to town for an adventure.

I have no idea why Goldie the Nubian breaths noisy. I have tried to treat her myself to no avail. So
Since we intend to consume her milk (that is if she is preg. and freshens) I am going to have them all tested for cae, cl and johnes and tb, and Brucelosis.  If she don't have any of those then I will just forget about it and figure the goof ball has a deviated septum or some darn thing.
I am lucky to live really close to Oregon State University vet hosp. and they will do the tests for a real reasonable price.  
Least then I can also state that I have cae an cl neg goats if I get lucky and someone wants to buy one.

Tried to put Mouth and her kids out with Goldie and Ean.  It went okay, but I don't think I can trust them just yet not to injure the kids.  

So I put Mouth on a tether to let her graze while I cleaned her stall.  Every time I looked up to check on the little brats they were getting into something they shouldn't.  I hope the lil buggers did not consume anything that will make them sick.  Lordy. Impossible to keep em out of stuff.  And they don't listen to the mom goat either.  Unless they feel like it.  They stressed her out a bit  I think.  So this weekend I will have to buy more stuff and make another pen just for mom and the brats. LOL
Something tells me it may be a long summer.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

The weather today is chilly but not raining.
I put Mouth and the kids out in the grazing pen this morn.  One of the lil buggers is adept at dodging under the wire.  The other two have gotten shocked enough and have decide to stay in with mom.  

I made the decision to give a medicated feed to goats and the sheep.  I just cannot afford a cocci blow up.  So everyone is getting it.  I know it deviates from trying to use as little medication as possible, but I can't deal with dead and dying babies either.  So I am going with prevention is worth a pound of cure.

So far the sheep has not had her lamb.  My girls don't get as huge as some I see on here.  

Sippin my coffee waiting for it warm up outside.  Could happen. LOL

The fella I am buying my new buckling from is real nice and is going to teach me to do fecal exams.  I am thrilled for the opportunity.  
He is also sending me some more pics of my lil guy since it was icey this morn, and I could not make it out to their place.  
He is the new president of Oregon meat Goat Assoc.  I am going to join I think.  It should be a fountain of info and new people are always fun to meet.

Well, dishes need done and taxes completed and submitted.  Yeah, I have not done them yet.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Chores got done. 
Sunday, fun time.
Off to the horse barn for some horse time.
I may even get some pics of the mares.
Weekend warrior will likely be sore on monday. LOL


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 23, 2013)

I would love to see some pics of your mares!!!!!!  I love horses, and am excitedly expecting 2 foals in may!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh how exciting Four.  I def. want to see them when they arrive.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

How neat that you have someone to teach you fecals.  I still need to do that.  With as many goats as we have now, it would be so nice to just know how to do a quick check on  my own.


----------

